# Solved: New free AVG...will not install



## green_sleeves

I simply cannot download the new avg....it keeps telling me I already have a virus protection program running ...I have deleted every speck of anything to do with the old avg, the spyware and rootkit from AVG. I did a computer search and deleted everything avg and still get this idiotic error. "Action failed for registry key HKLMSOFTWAREMicrosoftWindows NTCurrentVersionWindows: creating registry key....Error 0x80070005"
I followed these instructions
1. Download & save the latest AVG Free installation package from [free.grisoft.com]
2. Run the AVG Free install file
3. Choose the Uninstall option and follow the setup wizard, when you get to the part to remove user settings, select it.
4. Restart your computer then...
5. Now reinstall AVG using the setup file you got in step 1 and update it. 
It will not install, people tell me I should be seeing a : the Remove user', then reboot and start the download again....I have been fighting with this for 2 days and am feeling a bit stoopid.
What am I missing? I have the file saved to desktop, I even redid that in case my download was corrupted...notta..


----------



## Stephen_A

I don't know how confident you are tweaking the registry, but it seems you have glitch there. I strongly advise against registry adjustment without extreme caution and a registry backup and a restore point. So a harmless thing to try would be to clean up the registry using Regseeker which you can get here. 
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/regseeker.html
Then try to install AVG again.


----------



## golferbob

i used the add/ remove program to uninstall ,restarted ,did a seach for avg in files & folders , deleted all ,restarted and downloaded & installed the new. i have had no problems.


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't recommend running any registry cleaners as you may end up with more serious problems.

This sounds like a permissions issue on a particular registry key.

First, let's back up the registry:

Please go to *Start *- *Run *and copy and paste the following and then click OK:

*regedit /e c:\registrybackup.reg*

It won't appear to be doing anything and that's normal. Your mouse pointer may turn to an hour glass for a minute.

When it no longer has the hour glass, check in your C drive to be sure you have a file called* registrybackup.reg *before continuing. If you do not see that file, please let me know before doing anything else.

Go to Start - Run and type in *regedit *and click OK.

Expand each of the following registry keys by clicking on the + you see on the left side:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\

Right click on the Windows key under CurrentVersion and choose "Permissions". Under "Group or user names", select your user profile name as administrator (probably My Computer).

Below that under "Permissions for Administrators", by "Full Control" put a check by "Allow".

Reboot and try the installation again please.


----------



## Noyb

It was a mess ... Couldn't even restore back.
I had to boot to safe mode, manually remove AVG ...
Disable Firewall, Winpatrol .. and try to reinstall a couple of times.
Finally got it to work ... I hate it.

Anyone know where I can get the old version ??


----------



## green_sleeves

no point in trying to get the old version back it is useless (no more updates) after the end of the month (or so I have been told)...I am now using 'Avria AntiVir' and so far so good! Just takes a bit of getting used to seeing a different anitvirus icon down there!


----------



## green_sleeves

Thank you! I am printing off your instructions and will report back with the results. Thanks a heap, I am terrified of messing with my registry, never needed to learn about it. Time to figure it out!


----------



## green_sleeves

Cookiegal said:


> I don't recommend running any registry cleaners as you may end up with more serious problems.
> 
> This sounds like a permissions issue on a particular registry key.
> 
> First, let's back up the registry:
> 
> Please go to *Start *- *Run *and copy and paste the following and then click OK:
> 
> *regedit /e c:\registrybackup.reg*
> 
> It won't appear to be doing anything and that's normal. Your mouse pointer may turn to an hour glass for a minute.
> 
> When it no longer has the hour glass, check in your C drive to be sure you have a file called* registrybackup.reg *before continuing. If you do not see that file, please let me know before doing anything else.
> 
> Go to Start - Run and type in *regedit *and click OK.
> 
> Expand each of the following registry keys by clicking on the + you see on the left side:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\
> 
> Right click on the Windows key under CurrentVersion and choose "Permissions". Under "Group or user names", select your user profile name as administrator (probably My Computer).
> 
> Below that under "Permissions for Administrators", by "Full Control" put a check by "Allow".
> 
> Reboot and try the installation again please.


OK, tried all that, the full control was already checked off. I do see AVG 8 in the list of programs- that should be there because it is downloaded on my desktop (not installed)? Just want to know before I go any further......(getting tired of failing and having to uninstall AntiVir and reinstall 3x a day).
I am deleting old junk I know isn't on my computer while the registry editor is open....


----------



## green_sleeves

Cookiegal said:


> I don't recommend running any registry cleaners as you may end up with more serious problems.
> 
> This sounds like a permissions issue on a particular registry key.
> 
> First, let's back up the registry:
> 
> Please go to *Start *- *Run *and copy and paste the following and then click OK:
> 
> *regedit /e c:\registrybackup.reg*
> 
> It won't appear to be doing anything and that's normal. Your mouse pointer may turn to an hour glass for a minute.
> 
> When it no longer has the hour glass, check in your C drive to be sure you have a file called* registrybackup.reg *before continuing. If you do not see that file, please let me know before doing anything else.
> 
> Go to Start - Run and type in *regedit *and click OK.
> 
> Expand each of the following registry keys by clicking on the + you see on the left side:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\
> 
> Right click on the Windows key under CurrentVersion and choose "Permissions". Under "Group or user names", select your user profile name as administrator (probably My Computer).
> 
> Below that under "Permissions for Administrators", by "Full Control" put a check by "Allow".
> 
> Reboot and try the installation again please.


I did all this, even deleted all my antivirus (again) even from the registry. Downloaded a fresh copy of avg to my desktop and thought there is no possible way it is going to say "Local machine: installation failed
Installation:
Error: Action failed for registry key HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: creating registry key....
Error 0x80070005"...but IT DID. I cannot believe this. There wasn't a speck of antivirus on my machine. Nothing, deleted and rebooted and it still says I have an antivirus running.....what the heck is going on or what the heck am I doing wrong????


----------



## golferbob

the problem might be win patrol ,avg 8.0 has a full time antispyware program built in .


----------



## vicks

golferbob said:


> the problem might be win patrol ,avg 8.0 has a full time antispyware program built in .


You can run multiple antispyware programs. BUT only 1 antivirus program.
vicks


----------



## green_sleeves

I don't have that program....(not in my add/remove programs or all programs. I have disabled every spec of protection I have, even my real time protection of Windows Defender was shut down. This just isn't making sense, plus now I have no antivirus- just quickly answering and then disabling my internet connection.


----------



## green_sleeves

vicks said:


> You can run multiple antispyware programs. BUT only 1 antivirus program.
> vicks


That is why I deleted every speck of all my saved files of any antivirus (I have never run more than one anyway) - even deleted them from the registry, rebooted and tried with no success with this new avg. This is jacking with my self esteem.. I thought I knew 'stuff''. I help my pals out all the time with their machines. This one has me totally stumped.


----------



## Noyb

Now that I&#8217;ve spent several hours getting AVG 8 installed and working .. ( I Think/Hope)
I&#8217;m afraid to try to remove it .. Till I get a convenient opportunity to restore my computer.

Anyone know how to shut down the AVG Link Scanner without sending the task bar icon into an alert mode ??
I think it&#8217;s slowing me down &#8230; Can&#8217;t tell if it&#8217;s TSG or AVG

Anyone know how to shut down the Automatic Updates without sending the task bar icon into an alert mode ??
And having to Reboot after an update to fix the taskbar icon ?

I&#8217;d rather have AVG Alert me when something is wrong ..
Rather than when AVG doesn&#8217;t like my setup configuration.


----------



## green_sleeves

Thanks all, after 10+ hours of fiddling with my computer, checking the registry and trying over and over until I thought I was loosing my mind I found out where my problem was............there was an AVG file running in my task manager. I got rid of it, tried the install again, got half way though and just when it was almost done......I CANCELED IT. Right now, just the sight or thought of AVG makes my head swirl. 
So I am sticking with Avira AntiVir because it gave me no issues no matter how many times the poor program was uninstalled and reinstalled over 24 hours. It isn't giving me any grief and configuring it for use is a simple non life-threatening execution.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm glad you got it somewhat sorted out.


----------



## Broni

> Anyone know how to shut down the AVG Link Scanner without sending the task bar icon into an alert mode ??


This is what worked for me.
I downloaded AVG installation file again, and I ran this command:
*c:\avg_free_stf_*.exe /REMOVE_FEATURE fea_AVG_SafeSurf /REMOVE_FEATURE fea_AVG_SafeSearch*
where "*" are symbols (letter/numbers) in downloaded installation file.
It installs AVG over the top, but without LinkScanner feature.

I wouldn't disable automatic updates.


----------



## Noyb

Broni said:


> I wouldn't disable automatic updates.


I would .. or will, if I can
Seems like no matter when I schedule an update .. an extra reboot is required to "fix" the task bar icon.
Manually, I could just do an update before I power down for the night.
Then all would be well the next morning.

I'll have to tinker with the link scanner "fix" later .. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Broni

Sure thing


----------



## Noyb

Broni said:


> This is what worked for me....It installs AVG over the top, but without LinkScanner feature.


If I can Verify .. My Install file is ... avg_free_stf_en_8_100a1295.exe
Is this what Id enter ??
c:\avg_free_stf_en_8_100a1295.exe/REMOVE_FEATURE fea_AVG_SafeSurf /REMOVE_FEATURE fea_AVG_SafeSearch

I'm worried about some spaces ???

Just installed AVG 8 in my Laptop .. After Manually removing AVG 7.5  ZA and WinPatrol.
ZA & WP needed updated anyway.
No problem this time ... But AVG seems to work differently in my Laptop.

I'm wondering ... Am I the only one who has to reboot after every AVG Update ??


----------



## pookasmith

> When it no longer has the hour glass, check in your C drive to be sure you have a file called* registrybackup.reg *before continuing. If you do not see that file, please let me know before doing anything else.


I don't have that file.


----------



## Broni

> Is this what I'd enter ??


Yes.


----------



## zeezoo

i solved it ;] 1. Open registry editor 2. go HKLM/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows NT/ and select Windows 3. Right-Click on it 4. Permissions 5. Advanced 6. In my computer first two positions was "deny", so i deleted it ;] After this everything is fine ;]


----------



## RatherBFishin

Cookiegal said:


> I don't recommend running any registry cleaners as you may end up with more serious problems.
> 
> This sounds like a permissions issue on a particular registry key.
> 
> First, let's back up the registry:
> 
> Please go to *Start *- *Run *and copy and paste the following and then click OK:
> 
> *regedit /e c:\registrybackup.reg*
> 
> It won't appear to be doing anything and that's normal. Your mouse pointer may turn to an hour glass for a minute.
> 
> When it no longer has the hour glass, check in your C drive to be sure you have a file called* registrybackup.reg *before continuing. If you do not see that file, please let me know before doing anything else.
> 
> Go to Start - Run and type in *regedit *and click OK.
> 
> Expand each of the following registry keys by clicking on the + you see on the left side:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\
> 
> Right click on the Windows key under CurrentVersion and choose "Permissions". Under "Group or user names", select your user profile name as administrator (probably My Computer).
> 
> Below that under "Permissions for Administrators", by "Full Control" put a check by "Allow".
> 
> Reboot and try the installation again please.


I tried this for the same problem, and when I expanded Microsoft, I didn't find Windows NT.

Now what?

A


----------

